# Topics > Conversational AI > Intelligent personal virtual voice assistants >  Nuance Virtual Assistant, Nuance Communications, Inc., Burlington, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Nuance Communications, Inc.

nuance.com/omni-channel-customer-engagement/digital-and-messaging-solutions/virtual-assistant-and-chatbot.html

----------


## Airicist

Nuance's Nina, the virtual assistant for customer service, on the street in NYC

Published on Mar 1, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Nina - The intelligent virtual assistant 

Published on Aug 16, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Nina Web - A More Human Digital Experience 

Published on Apr 21, 2014




> Nina Web is an intelligent virtual assistant that delivers a personalized and effortless experience on your website.
> 
> Whether it's helping your customers place an order, answer questions or personalize their experience, Nina transforms how your customers interact with your organization.
> 
> Nina Web engages with your customers conversationally as a human employee would, yet with efficiency and consistency, delivering a better customer experience while reducing operational costs and increasing revenue opportunities.
> 
> Nina -- a more human digital experience

----------


## Airicist

Windstream Communications Testimonial - Web Virtual Assistant 

Published on Oct 8, 2014




> Sarah Day, Vice President of Consumer Marketing at Windstream Communications, shares her perspective of Nuance's Nina, virtual assistant for the Web, at the Opus IAC San Francisco 2014 event.

----------


## Airicist

Swedbank’s virtual assistant creates a personalised digital customer service

Published on Nov 5, 2015




> Swedbank is one of the largest retail banks in Sweden with a presence in the Baltic countries as well as the US and China. It found that its customers (58% of whom favor digital channels for their financial services), as well as it’s 700-strong team of contact centre agents, were spending a lot of time trying to find the information they needed. Swedbank turned to Nuance and its Nina Web ‘virtual assistant to solve the problem. As a result, Swedbank has used the virtual assistant to provide a more personalised customer experience which has resulted in two million out of its six million annual calls now being resolved through easier self-service. This is allowing contact centre agents to spend more time helping customers with more complex queries. This has resulted in 78% first-contact resolution and is averaging over 30,000 conversations per month. This has also resulted in 55% of those conversations being deflected, meaning that those customers do not need to take any further action, such as calling the contact centre.

----------


## Airicist

Nina: delivering self-service that customers love

Published on Feb 1, 2016




> Nina delivers personalized self-service quickly and easily across mobile and web, providing an experience that customers prefer over static web pages and basic mobile apps.

----------


## Airicist

Introducing nuance Nina’s two-way text messaging over SMS

Published on May 23, 2016




> Nina’s two-way text messaging over SMS adds an intelligent conversational interface to the popular text (SMS) messaging channel, removing the constraints of traditional automated text dialog. The feature allows a consumer to initiate customer service conversations by texting 1-800 numbers or respond to company initiated dialogs naturally, as if they were conversing with a live agent. From answering questions to confirming upcoming appointments, conversational text enables fundamental customer service transactions to occur anytime, anywhere.

----------


## Airicist

Nuance Intelligent Virtual Assistant - Nina

Published on Feb 21, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Nuance demonstration of Nina for Amazon Alexa

Published on Jun 1, 2017




> Nuance unveils Nina for Amazon Alexa, the first intelligent enterprise virtual assistant that integrates with the popular internet-of-things (IoT) device to enable a new way for consumers to connect with their bank, airline, telco and retail brands, without needing to dial a phone number.

----------


## Airicist

How Nuance's virtual assitants support the automotive customer journey

Published on Jun 25, 2018




> Nuance’s virtual assistants offer car manufacturers a holistic solution to deliver an intelligent customer journey experience. 
> Let’s look how our technologies efficiently guide and support customers in their decision for a new car– and beyond.

----------

